#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  BTV Showequipment bedrijfsevent

## Amati

Hieronder de link naar foto's van een bedrijfsevent dat wij kort geleden hebben gedaan voor een enveloppen-fabrikant.

Op http://home.deds.nl/~neo12366/morst/ kun je de fotos bekijken.

Het event was ter gelegenheid van het 100-jarige bestaan van het bedrijf en het duurde drie dagen.

Een collega komt binnenkort met een hing-stond-lijstje.

En omdat het event drie dagen duurde was er soms op de foto's enige meligheid. Bij voorbaat excuses.  :Wink: 

Groeten,

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Knap stukkie werk hoor jongens, mijn complimenten!

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Waanzinnig ziet dit er uit. Vind kleuren combies erg mooi gekozen, truss constructies boven het eten en de cockpit heen, erg cool gedaan. De laser maakt het af. 

Toch, als ik naar deze foto kijk 



heb ik het idee, dat er amper front licht is, ook op de andere foto's kan ik deze niet terug vinden. 

Hoe hebben jullie al dit vliegwerk gedaan, ziet er uit als een Luxe party tent. Merendeel van deze tenten kunnen toch weinig hebben qua vliegwerk ?

----------


## daantje

zozo mooi echt heel mooi gedaan. ff een paar vragen ging het ophangen van het backdrop wel goed? hing een beetje raar. en 15 foto's voor het eind hangen van die parren aan een twee meter lange steigerpijp hoe hebben jullie die gemonteerd?   maar serieus mooi gedaan!!! mijn complimenten
grtz daniel

----------


## daantje

hoe schrijf je *backdrop* ookal weer? [:I] :Frown:

----------


## delighted

Zitten hele mooie plaatjes tussen! 

Jammer dat de bekabeling lang niet overal netjes is weggewerkt. En die delay-stack staat wel heel erg pontifikaal in het midden, daar had ik toch een andere oplossing voor gekozen denk ik zo.

----------


## AJB

Klusje ziet er keurig uit ! Ontwerp van "lucht-trussen" kun je versterken door tussen de acts door de hoogtes te verschillen... Nog speelser dan het nu al is... Verder had ik de hangende trussen wel afgerokt met een dun zwart doekje... Als je er toch voor kiest ze in beeld te houden; geef dan ook die trussen een spook-je...

Totaalplaatjes zien er keurig uit, jammer dat er niet meer foto's zijn (of bijv. filmpjes). Verder geen accentlicht trouwens ? Paar acl-setjes of blinders in je rechtopstaande trussjes doen wonderen... (of striplight IN de truss)

----------


## yvobtv

alleen het front licht was ingehangen, alle het andere op en rond het podium stond op vmb's
frontlicht werd regelmatig extra gedimmed tbv show spectakel, maar bij sprekers en band was er voldoende aanwezig,
boven het buffet hangen inderdaad parretjes aan een stuk alu-buis.
en de backdrops hangen gewoon ook aan de trussen die op de vmb's staan.
btv leverde : licht,geluid,podium,buffet verlichting,alle aggeraten en de bijbehoorende kabels en paddestoelen en de noodverlichting.
Maartenbtv geeft wel een lichtlijstje

geluid was EV x-array per kant bestaande uit: 2x XcN
                                              2x XB
Onder podium monolaag:      4x XcB en 2x Line bassen      
p3000 amps met een KT DN9848 processor
delay clustertje 2x RX115 via een aux op de yamaha o1v.
(alleen met extreem zachte sprekers gebruikt.) want de XcN topjes haalden makkelijk de achterkant van de tent.    verder nog wat floortjes voor dans e.d. deze zijn de max12-jes van d&b aangestuurd door cp2200 van Ev, maar wel via een Ashley protea digitale eq.
ben vast de helft vergeten, maar goed ben ook net wakker.

----------


## Amati

Op foto 21 van het einde kun je het frontlicht rechts en links zien.

Reactie op AJB:
De trussen konden we niet laten veranderen van hoogte. Dat zou je dan met takeltjes moeten doen. En omdat het een tent was kon dat sowieso niet. Want om nou te gaan spelen met je VMB's terwijl alles er in hangt... :Wink: 

Er hangen in de opstaande truss per truss 2 kleine parretjes in als accentlicht. Ook hing daar zo'n LED-tl-buis in.

Groeten,

----------


## AJB

Takelstatieven zie ik nu ook idd  :Wink:  Accentlicht vind ik beetje ondermaats; mis dan echt blinders e.d. (kan een par niet tegenop). Maar nogmaals; klusje is zeer netjes gedaan...

PS ALS je dan al tl-rommel in zo'n staande truss hangt, doe dat dan op zijn minst over de gehele lengte...dan zijn loops tenminste nog een beetje afwisselend...

----------


## movinghead

Ziet er erg goed uit. Wie deed het laserwerk?

----------


## yvobtv

pssst he AJB?
zal ik je een geheimpje vertellen?
in die par30 behuizing zit een 120 volt 650 watt lampje.
nu met deze gegevens vind je ze misschien wel verblindend[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]



groetjes vannuit het zonnige Flevoland

----------


## AJB

Het gaat om een vet lichtaccent, en een blinder heeft doorgaans toch echt 4 tot 8 van die lampen in 1 rack... Ik geef toe dat je idd een accent kan pakken, maar een serieuze FLASH wil gewoon beter met die 4/8-racks. Het leuke van die enkel parren is wel dat je met een heleboel van die dingen patronen kunt creeren...nadeel in dit geval dat ze per twee moeten worden gekoppeld (dat vraagt om gelazer)

----------


## rinus bakker

N-E-T-J-E-S
ziet er goed uit.
en zeker in de rottige Alu-tent-hallen is het altijd knoeien en knibbelen vanwege de hoogte.
Vijf vraagjes:
1. Van wie (welke tentenboer) was deze tent...
2. Wat gaf die tentenboer op als toelaatbare last aan de spantprofielen?
3. Wat weegt dat oprolbare projectiescherm?
4. Wat gaf die tentboer op als toelaatbare last aan die gordingen?
5. Heb je alle aanslagen gemaakt met basket-steels over de gordingen? 

Groeten
Rinus

PS, 
waarom heet "amati" geen "amatibtv"  :Wink:

----------


## smokey

ziet er gelikt uit zeg heel netjes.
Aleen ff een paar opmerkingen, ik vond de backdrop heel slordig hangen met die vouwen en kreukels erin en de lichtplaatjes waren niet op alle foto's symetrisch.
Het truss ontwerp vond ik wel wat hebben boven het podium hoe hebben jullie dat gedaan?
met meerdere sratieven ofzo iets??

----------


## Amati

Jaja, alles is verdeeld over verschillende mensen. Maarten hebben wij vandaag ingeseind dat die een dezer dagen met een licht-lijstje moet komen. Ging die doen.
Het riggen was ook weer in handen van een collega. Dus de exacte tentenspecificaties moet ik even navragen. Wat ik wel weet is dat meneer tent er elke dag bij is geweest. Dat wilde het organisatiebureau. Alles is dus in direct ovelreg geweest.

Wat ik wel weet is dat het wel allemaal gesteeld was. Ik heb nl het dak leeg moeten trekken met de genie dus ik heb tot vervelens toe steels moeten verwijderen. Over de gordingen en aan alle spots.

En waarom ik geen AmatiBTV heet?! Omdat Amati er eerder was dan BTV bij Amati! :-)

Hoe we die trussen hebben gedaan?! Veel VMB's! En de rechtopstaande met base-plates!

----------


## showband

Hebben jullie nog de straps van je danseressenjurkjes gecontroleerd? Dat soort ophangingen dienen 100% geinspecteerd te zijn.  :Big Grin: 

"Dat soort belangrijk werk besteed je niet uit!" "Als het mis gaat hoor je er verantwoordelijk voor te zijn...eh..ben je verantw" en nog wat meer van die dingen... [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## maartenBTV

hai allemaal hier een licht lijstje ik hoop dat ik alles heb opgeschreven wat er hing of stond kwa licht.
1x avolites pearl 2004
8x2kw voor frontlicht on stage gevlogen in het dak.
10x4 multie par balk aan zaal licht verpreid over de 3 tenten. 
20x par56 a 300 watt los met g-haak
100x par 36 voor het buffet
16x Mmac 300.
12x Mmac 250.
8x2 blinderset 625watt per par30(echt een puist licht wat eruit komt)
6x  Mpro 400 recht opstaand tegen trus aan.
300m trus als het niet meer was en veel hoektruss
ik vond het echt een hele mooie klus er was keihard gewerkt door iedereen ik vond het ook erg jammer dat ik het zelf niey 
150m aan aluminium buis 
3x2m doorsnede ronde aluminiumbuis gevlogen met doekje erin. 
bekabeling 220v16A kabel 32A kabel 63A kabel zo'n 2a3 kilometer mischien wel 4 kilometer in combinatie met wat paddo's.

ik vond het jammer dat ik er zelf niet was want iedereen had zo hard gewerkt om het mooi te maken, helaas was ik verhinderd en moest ik naar antwerpen voor een theatershow het liefst was ik er zelf bij gebleven en de vette lasershow te kunnnen zien.

----------


## Amati

> citaat:_Geplaatst door showband_
> "Dat soort belangrijk werk besteed je niet uit!" "Als het mis gaat hoor je er verantwoordelijk voor te zijn...eh..ben je verantw" en nog wat meer van die dingen... []



Uitbesteed was het ook niet. Het zit allemaal bij BTV. Alleen is het riggen over gelaten aan de man met de diploma's hiervoor. Lijkt me logisch...
Groeten,

----------


## DjJeroen

Het ziet er zeker goed uit, leuk lichtontwerp ook! Zal aardig bewerkelijk geweest zijn met die trusjes op verschillende hoogte's  :Smile: ! 
Hoe waren die truss-staanders op het podium gesafed?

----------


## oversound

Mag ik vragen wat voor lasers er gebruikt werden?
Zie het niet in je lijstje staan namelijk
Avast bedankt,
Emiel

----------


## eddy56

Ziet er goed uit mijn complimenten, 

maar ik vind die vierkant van truss om de regie heen een beetje overdreven.

Greetz Eddy

----------


## movinghead

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movinghead_
> 
> Ziet er erg goed uit. Wie deed het laserwerk?

----------


## Amati

Het laserwerk werd gedaan door DTL www.dtl-laser.nl

De tent was van Ter Haar. www.partyverhuurterhaar.nl

Voor de rigging: De maximale last per spant en tussenspant was 50 kg.

Omdat dit redelijk weinig is alleen frontlicht en 2 losse macjes voor zaal- en kleurtje over het doek in het plafond gehangen.

Hoezo die truss om de regie overdreven, dit geeft juist een mooi effect. Anders krijg je weer dat rommelige idee dat de regie los tegen elkaar aan gezet is. Nu is het netjes afgebakend en geen last van mensen die om je heen dartelen. De tent ging nl zeer vol.

Groeten,

----------


## eddy56

Naar mijn mening Amati, hoort het bij een bedrijffeest op de achtergrond, en dus zo klein mogelijk. 

nu neem je 2 tot 3 keer zoveel ruimte in beslag. maar voor de rest echt geen boe woorden hoor. mooi zwart afgerockt en iedereen zelf int zwart of in pak. pcies zoals het hoort. vind het gewoon zo opvallen. snapje?

Greetz Eddy

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Amati_
> Voor de rigging: De maximale last (1)per spant en (2)tussenspant was 50 kg.



Lijkt me (1) redelijk weinig en (2) redelijk veel....
Heb je de maatvoeringen van die tent, spanten en gordingen?

----------


## ralph

Mooie plaatjes van het licht!
die FOH postitie was niet echt subtiel aangepakt, beetje backdrop over die truss had het al wat chiquer gemaakt, maar dat is wat mij betreft gelul in de marge...
mooie fotoos!

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Amati_
> ...



Dit is al meer als dat je in een 'De Boer' aluhal mag hangen. Daar krijg je namelijk helemaal geen waardes van. Dat ze wel wat kunnen hebben heb ik bewijzen van. Toen het Efteling theater nog in een tent zat zag je die helemaal doorhangen van het gewicht aan licht en geluid wat erin hing (Focus), maar ik heb ook de jongens van de Boer weleens zo'n betonblok, wat ze normaal gebruiken als ballast, zien gebruiken omdat het tentspant net niet onder de brug pastte waar hij dus wel moest staan. 
Over het riggen in tenten, firma de Boer heeft van die mooie klemmen die in het alu profiel van de spanten valt. Daar staat 250kg ingeslagen, maar ik vraag me altijd af of het profieltje in het spant dat wel houd. Volgens mij is de beste manier een spanset met WLL 250kg door zo'n gat in het spant te wurmen waar ze ook de bouten insteken. Er zijn namelijk altijd een aantal van die gaten over.

----------


## MGA

Heren, mij complimenten.
ziet er superstrak uit.

M.VR.Gr.
Marco

----------


## Niek...

Ziet er netjes uit!

'k Vind alleen de trussconstructie over het buffet te overdadig. Er wordt geprobeerd dat buffet zo  sfeervol mogelijk te plaatsen, en dan wordt dat overstelpt door vele meters aluminium (niet echt smakelijk, ook niet qua kleuren!). Daarnaast is het natuurlijk ook een érg dure vorm van belichting.

Maar goed: misschien was het wel een specifieke wens van de klant. Verder complimenten.

----------


## rel88

hee hallo,wel leuk gedaan dat stukje truss met 2 movingheads eraan !

hee leuke lichttafel zeg...de pearl...
maar bij foto 113 zien ik n stukje pijp door de truss geschoven ...met tyraps vastgezet....als ie losschiet,dan kan die pijp kantelen en de gloeiend het par schuift er zo vanaf... geen saftey niks...

voorderest was het wel n leuk klussie zo te zien...

----------


## major tom

Ziet er zeker super uit, top dat het een 3 daags klusje was!
 1 puntje zag ik daar een truss aan een hijsband hangen, foei.

----------


## DidierB

Heb maar 1 vraagje:

Wat is dat wandgemonteerd ding naast de speakerstack op foto 4321?


Greetz,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## CyberNBD

Geef het een goeie kans dat dat 1 van de lasers is?[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## cobi

Hee, daar was ik ook (met een tape act). Ook live zag het er erg goed uit. 

Lekker geluidje ook. Het laag kwam super vet terug op het podium.

De hulp die ik kreeg met het laden/lossen en opbouwen was ook erg in orde, al met al een goed georganiseerd gebeuren.

----------

